
Ask HN: What I need to know before developing a VR application - iharhajster
Hi all, sorry if this is already asked, I&#x27;m really interested in using VR&#x2F;AR to design things. What is the needed knowledge pool of VR coding skills I need before I or perhaps my future team can start developing applications for: manipulating objects in 3D, doing calculations based upon built models, extracting all kind of output documents, reports, BOMs, tech data sheets etc. from VR project? The business I&#x27;m aiming at is electrical systems design for power plants. I design other plants too, but thermal powerplants are most complex in my scope of work. I see how VR would be helpful and made my and other&#x27;s designers lives easier and more efficient. For coding knowledge consider me tabula rasa although I have beginners understanding of several industrial automation systems. Thank you.
======
iharhajster
Somebody beat me to it [1]. Hope you continue to improve. Salut.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvyKlOdhrX4&sns=em](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvyKlOdhrX4&sns=em)

